# Router bits



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Name the router bit company of your choice
Explain which decorative edge bits are your favourite.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peds5 said:


> Name the router bit company of your choice
> Explain which decorative edge bits are your favourite.


Freud...
customers call...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Amana, CMT, Freud, Bosch, Whiteside and Viper. Anyone that has the bit I want when I want it.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I am really new to routers and I have only used three different bits, So I have found the cheaper bits work well for me. This may change at some point. I think it depends really how much and how often you do this type of woodworking. I have bought only Bosch bits.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley and Amana have been good and so has Onsrud.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Freud...
> customers call...


Stick you are a Freud kind of guy


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

whiteside...cuz they always good


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ghidrah said:


> Amana, CMT, Freud, Bosch, Whiteside and Viper. Anyone that has the bit I want when I want it.


I am with Ronald, and there are no profile favorites, what ever bit gets the job done.

Herb


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Go to bits - Whiteside because they perform the best for me. They seem to have more mass than the cheaper bits. For infrequent use MLCS, Eagle, CMT or whatever is on sale.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Whiteside- if I had to pick favorite profile, double round. Used this on my kitchen cabinet doors. Outsides of stiles and rails.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Router Bits*

Infinity.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> Infinity.


I like infinity too, Jim.

Herb


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Router Bits*



Herb Stoops said:


> I like infinity too, Jim.
> 
> Herb


One time I needed a bit and couldn't wait for Infinity to mail it. I picked up a Bosch bit at Lowes. I was mildly disappointed with the Bosch. I've had great luck with Bosch's jig saw and oscillating multi-tool blades and thought their router bit would be premium too but it didn't come up to the Infinity.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

For frequently used bits, I usually buy either Whiteside or Eagle America (which are supposed to be made by Whiteside if you believe some of the chatter in various magazines and boards). 

For infrequent use, Sommerfeld, MLCS are the ones I generally buy. 

I don't know that I have a favorite profile. Usually it depends on what I'm doing. I guess if I had to pick a recent favorite, it would be a 45 deg chamfer. But only because I'm doing a bunch of picture frames for photos I shot this fall on a trip. I'm using several different Eagle picture frame bits for most of the edging, but I love the look of a 45 deg. Chamfer on the inside of the frame pressing against the glass. 

(and here's a bonus... one of my photos I just framed and put up). 









Canyon De Chelly before a rain storm


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JIMMIEM said:


> One time I needed a bit and couldn't wait for Infinity to mail it. I picked up a Bosch bit at Lowes. I was mildly disappointed with the Bosch. I've had great luck with Bosch's jig saw and oscillating multi-tool blades and thought their router bit would be premium too but it didn't come up to the Infinity.


You would think that Bosch bits would be high quality since all their other tools are so good but such is not the case. The same thing is true about Freud's power tools. They make great bits and blades but their power tools are poor quality.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You would think that Bosch bits would be high quality since all their other tools are so good but such is not the case. The same thing is true about Freud's power tools. They make great bits and blades but their power tools are poor quality.


That is good to know. I have neither right now. Like bosch sabresaw blades tho.

Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a few Bosch bits, I have a Bosch panel/ style and rail set I bought at least 20 yrs ago, outside of our bath vanity doors I built cabinets and counters for 5 kitchens. Efficiency apartments at a motel/Inn. I had them sharpened twice in 20 yrs.

All the older pre anti kickback bits have their limits but are still useful for the right project if they're kept up. 

I have an Amana sash set that while more expensive than the CMT set doesn't provide an outright superior product to the CMT, they both provide acceptable cuts when clean and sharp.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bosch Router Bit*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> You would think that Bosch bits would be high quality since all their other tools are so good but such is not the case. The same thing is true about Freud's power tools. They make great bits and blades but their power tools are poor quality.


The Bosch bit wasn't bad. It just didn't seem to have the same heft and solid feel as Infinity bits the same size.


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Kreg bits*

Anyone have any experience with kreg router bits.


----------



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Whiteside. I started off with their bits and always seem to buy them even for small projects since they cut so well. "Made in the USA" is what I also like about them so I dont mind paying a bit more for them.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Router Bits*



WoodCrusher said:


> Whiteside. I started off with their bits and always seem to buy them even for small projects since they cut so well. "Made in the USA" is what I also like about them so I dont mind paying a bit more for them.


I liked the idea of "Made in the USA" and the good things I'd heard about Whiteside bits so I called them to place an order. I was told that I should try and buy through a retail distributor, but if that didn't work to call back and Whiteside would sell directly to me. I called a local distributor that was 30 miles from my home and to top it off they tried to sell me their house brand. I went with Infinity and never looked back. I would have thought that Whiteside would be happy to have a new customer.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> I liked the idea of "Made in the USA" and the good things I'd heard about Whiteside bits so I called them to place an order. I was told that I should try and buy through a retail distributor, but if that didn't work to call back and Whiteside would sell directly to me. I called a local distributor that was 30 miles from my home and to top it off they tried to sell me their house brand. I went with Infinity and never looked back. *I would have thought that Whiteside would be happy to have a new customer.*/QUOTE]
> 
> Jim, I certainly can't speak for Whiteside but during my working career I always worked for companies that manufactured the products they sold. They dealt in volume sales and would not sell to individuals or, as we called them, a "one off". The pricing of the products were based on that business model. Don't know if this explains Whiteside's approach or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Router Bits*



Barry747 said:


> JIMMIEM said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the idea of "Made in the USA" and the good things I'd heard about Whiteside bits so I called them to place an order. I was told that I should try and buy through a retail distributor, but if that didn't work to call back and Whiteside would sell directly to me. I called a local distributor that was 30 miles from my home and to top it off they tried to sell me their house brand. I went with Infinity and never looked back. *I would have thought that Whiteside would be happy to have a new customer.*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have used Freud, Eagle America and CMT bits and they all work well for me. Have bought some Whiteside, Amana and Yonico bits and can't wait to try them.

Wayne, thanks for the bonus pic. That is awesome. Looks like the Grand Canyon.

Got some frame pics to share?


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> Barry747 said:
> 
> 
> > I could understand if Whiteside's policy/business model was only to sell to distributors. What turned me off was the fact that they wanted me to go through a distributor and only if the distributor didn't have what I wanted would Whiteside sell directly to me. I also told the Whiteside employee that the distributors in my area were not close by but that did not seem to matter.
> ...


----------

